
Advertisers Warm to Fledgling Alliance of American Football - Apocryphon
https://www.wsj.com/articles/advertisers-warm-to-fledgling-alliance-of-american-football-11549623601
======
Apocryphon
> The Alliance, founded by television and film producer Charlie Ebersol and
> Pro Football Hall of Famer Bill Polian, plans to track players’ positions
> and formations through wearable devices, and to stream that data to fans for
> use in play-by-play gaming. The league will also use the data to track and
> ensure players’ health and well-being, the league said.

